# Extreme Kühlung für Messungen



## Isengard412 (26. Oktober 2007)

*Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Hi, 

ich bin von der Schule aus in einer art AG. Ich bin in einem 3er Team und wir wollen die Kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung von Urknall mit einer Sat Karte und einer Satelitenschüssel nachweisen. Nun muss das ganze aber um Störwerte zu vermeiden auf extrem tiefe Temperaturen heruntergekühlt werden. Ich hatte an Stickstoff gedacht, weil wir das da in Massen haben (also einigermaßen viel). Das Problem ist halt, dass das LMB der Schüssel incl aller Kabel und der Karte selbst gekühlt werden müsste. Da es sowas ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht gibt weiß ich beim besten willen nicht, wie wir das bewerkstelligen sollen. Gibt es unter euch vllt jemand der schonmal mit nem komplizierten Eigenbau gearbeitet hat und weis wie man das machen könnte und vor allem auch worauf man achten muss.


----------



## chief_jone (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Wow wie seit ihr denn auf die Idee gekommen wenn ich fragen darf???
Und wie wollt ihr das genau Bewekstellen?
B2T: Ich würde Vorschlagen ne Box aus Styropor zu bauen, und da haut ihr alles rein! Kannste alles im Baumarkt besorgen und ist denk ich mal nicht so teuer...
Wenn ihr das an der Schule macht denk ich mal ihr habt das LN2 aus Chemie...Also wenn ihr euch da schon bedient könnt ihr euch ja gleich son Chemie-Thermometer, die sind ziemlich exakt!


----------



## Isengard412 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Also AG ist vllt nen bischen untertrieben. wir kriegen von allen erdenklichen stiftungen pausenlos geld weil das einzigartig in deutschland ist. das guthaben des clubs beträgt ca 50.000 + dann noch 1.000.000 von staat für ein eigenes 3 stöckiges gebäude, was dann 2008 gebaut wird, also am geld müssen wir nicht sparen , aber es währe natürlich etwas preiswertes trotzdem besser. sind auch schon 70 schüler aus dem raum Kassel im club. (www.physikclub.de)

Es haben auch schon Schüler des Clubs nen Kugelblitz als Projekt erfolgreich erzeugt!


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

oha klingt sehr interessant. Ich frage mich wie ihr das mit einer satschüssel machen wollt. *grübbel* naja ich überlass euch mal das denken.

 hmmm ist eine gute Frage wie man das kühlen könnte.

 Du müsstest mir mal eine Frage beantworten.

 Ich muss wissen:

 Wie sollen die teile positioniert werden ( hängt die schüssel über dem Boden oder kann die liegen, wie siehts mit den anderen teilen aus? )


----------



## Isengard412 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

warscheinlich wird die sat schüssel auf eine halterung gestellt und steht dann so wie sie auch auf dächern normalerweise stehen. Das ganze ließe sich aber auch noch ändern, je nachdem wie eine kühlung möglich währe. die kabel währen auch nur sehr kurz, falls man sie mitkühlen kann. in der not währen LMB (Empfänger der Sat Schüssel) und TV Karte am wichtigsten.

...achso und was noch währe.... weiß zufällig einer von euch wie groß die Rohdatenmengen, (die noch nicht kodiert oder in bilder umgewandelt wurden) einer normalen TV-Karte ungefähr sind?


----------



## jign (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach ihr nehmt einfach ein Kupferrohr und legt die Spiralförmig von hinten hinter die Schüssel dann über die Mitte durch die anderen Dinger die ihr kühlen müsst und die Elektrik vorher unbedingt mir Silikonspray bearbeiten damit ihr da kein Kondeswasser habt.


----------



## Black_Beetle (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Ich würde es so machen wie der erse Poster...

würde überalle Styropur herumbauen um jedes Teil und dann das flüssige Stickst. da reinkippen


----------



## pajaa (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob -196°C reichen um die vergleichsweise schwache Hintergrundstrahlung noch störungsfrei empfangen zu können. Die Atmosphäre stört dabei ja auch noch immens, oder? Flüssiges Helium wäre besser.  Fließt auch allein zur Schüssel rauf.
Noch dazu kommt die Tatsache, daß du durch eine Styroporummantelung des LMB wiederum Störungen bekommst. Der Ansatz von Jign ist sicher am praktikabelsten, allerdings verursacht das Kupferrohr sicher wiederum Interferenzen... Wie auch die Kabel, die am besten aus sauerstofffreiem hochreinen Kupfer bestehen und möglist kurz sein sollten. Auch der Tuner im PC sollte hochqualitativ sein, imho.
Schwierig.


----------



## Isengard412 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

gut, trotzdem danke schonmal. Das Projekt wird sicher schwierig, aber da die erste nachweißmessung vor ca. 30 jahren oder ähnlich war war unser anstoß, dass das mit heutiger technik mit weniger aufwand möglich sein muss. ich würde jedoch eher auf eine einfachere tv karte zurückgreifen, da dort nicht zu viel auf dem chip direkt passiert z.b. entstörung der signale etc. helium währe eine gute alternative. da ich von extremen kühlungen noch nicht so viel verstehe: wie funktioniert denn eigentlich eine helium kühlung?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*



Isengard412 schrieb:


> wie funktioniert denn eigentlich eine helium kühlung?


Afaik wird wie bei flüssigem Stickstoff gearbeitet. Nur erreicht Helium flüssig noch niedrigere Temperaturen als Stickstoff.


----------



## pajaa (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

Die Temperatur von flüssigem Helium ist nahe dem absoluten Nullpunkt und es fließt bergauf. Bei dieser Temperatur sollte das LMB supraleitend werden. Wie das nun aber praktisch zu lösen ist und ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Isengard412 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Extreme Kühlung für Messungen*

naja dann danke an euch! wir werden sowie so erstmal die software entwickeln müssen, bevor wir uns darum kümmern können aber ich denke mal, dass wir wenn das geschafft ist auf eine solche option zurück greifen werden. ich schreibe falls es dann probleme geben sollte einfach nochmal! :sm_B-):


----------

